# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   I was there just recently for a few days.They  are closed for the season now, re-open Nov 1st.I thought you may enjoy a few photos from my stay there.It's on an eleven or so miles stretch of beach, t

## markantigua

I was there just recently for a few days.They  are closed for the season now, re-open Nov 1st.I thought you may enjoy a few photos from my stay there.It's on an eleven or so miles stretch of beach, there's a good chance you won't see a soul.

----------


## carbontwelve

great, great photos. exquisite in composition and content. so underscores the beauty of the off season. yet, people make the difference. Will definitely try to get to Barbuda soon! KT

----------


## markantigua

KT, it would look just the same in the high season too, honestly.

----------


## carbontwelve

except there might be a dozen boats out there where just one? I know it's beautiful no matter what the season, and people are fun. just so pristine and soothing in this pics sans crowds. appreciate your talent. KT

----------


## markantigua

Maybe 3 or 4 that's all !

----------


## carbontwelve

good to know. so beautiful. last night here in Gus, but onward to explore St. E, Montserrat, St. L, St. V and Mustique. Will continue to drop in at sbhonline as have really been taken by the place. Would love to make it back here that infamous 1st week in Nov. for comparison. nice chatting, and thanks for the exchange. KT

----------


## MartinS

Mark,

Great pictures. Making it increasingly difficult to get any work done or to even stay at the office here....... Did I see that you are going to be on SBH the first week of November? If so I would love to talk some about your travels...... I need to add a few places to my "drop in" list....

----------


## markantigua

Hi Martin, no I've just about used up my hols for the year. I'm looking at the start of the third week in October 2010.

----------


## MartinS

After seeing your photos I started to look at Barbuda. I ordered a sisters tee shift too  LOL.

----------


## markantigua

Not sure if you came across this site for Barbuda,it has some useful info.I should be there next weekend for 3 nights, staying at North Beach
I will post some photos.

http://www.barbudaful.net/

----------


## MartinS

Great site, thanks... Some of the information may be dated but some useful information just the same.... The bed & breakfast places are cheap for an over night stay. Sounds like fun.....

----------


## bushey

Looks gorgeous. Are there villas for vacation rental? We're thinking of spending a week in Anguilla in April, but if we can't get our act together for frequent flier mile tickets, it may have to be Plan B................

Are there other unspoiled gems we should be researching?
Adele

----------


## sweetiegal

beautiful, thanks for sharing!! :)

----------


## John T

Honeymooned in Antigua 23 years ago and did a day trip to Barbuda. Quiet, peaceful and almost no people. Still looks like the ultimate getaway from people. The pink beach was super!

----------

